# 30 Day DNP Cycle Log



## barmitsfa (May 11, 2020)

I'll be doing a 30 day DNP Cycle Starting Today

Experiment:

May 10-17 200mg
May 18-25 200mg
May 26-June 2 200mg
June 3-10 200mg

Will be taking Electrolyte solution and multivitamin. Dropping coffee.

Diet/workout info:

Body fat percentage 25-30 percent
Height 5'11.4
Weight 215lbs

Calories 1800
Diet Keto
Meal timings, 5 meals per day
under 30g carbs per day.
Protein 240g per day Min

I went down from 235ish lbs to 215 from Feb 10th- May 10th
I slowly built up a consistent diet, I did no exercise until recent, was only focusing on my diet.
I was going to go on DNP 3 weeks ago but I decided to add exercises instead (5km walking per day)
5 day bro split.

Goals:
To see what DNP is about and weigh out the pro's/con's

Hypothesis:
I don't really think DNP is necessary ever but I want to see the exact weight loss numbers. My guess is I will lose about 4lbs a week, I am capable of losing 2lbs a week natural on a low carb keto diet so its going to be interesting to compare.


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2020)

Looks like you are running 200mg daily for 30 days?  

Welcome to UGDNP.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 11, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!!!


----------



## barmitsfa (May 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> Looks like you are running 200mg daily for 30 days?
> 
> Welcome to UGDNP.



Yes 200mg a day for 30 days, people have been telling me I should not go keto and have carbs for better gainz


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2020)

barmitsfa said:


> Yes 200mg a day for 30 days, people have been telling me I should not go keto and have carbs for better gainz



Gainz? On DNP? 

Do you mean more fat loss? Or actual muscle gain?


----------



## barmitsfa (May 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> Gainz? On DNP?
> 
> Do you mean more fat loss? Or actual muscle gain?



I mean more Fat Loss


----------



## brock8282 (May 11, 2020)

Don’t worry about adding carbs. Carbs just tend to cause more body heat anecdotally. DNP basically causes a shortage of ATP so your body burns through more energy to try to create more ATP. That energy you are burning through is created when your body oxidizes carbs fat or protein. because your body oxidizes carbs much quicker, you get a big heat spike, where as fat and protein oxidize slowly so they will burn more slowly causing less body heat.

now if you want to eat carbs, by all means do. There is nothing really magical about low carb diets other then less water retention. Total calorie count matters more.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2020)

Not sure if it's important to you or not, but the macros you laid out isn't a Keto diet. It's just low carb. Keto is low/no carbs, low protein, and high fat. 240+ grams of protein per day will more than likely knock you out of ketosis, as your body will convert some of that protein to carbohydrate through gluconeogenesis. 

I only bring this up because I'm not sure if being in a Ketogenic state is important to your experiment or not.


----------



## barmitsfa (May 11, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Don’t worry about adding carbs. Carbs just tend to cause more body heat anecdotally. DNP basically causes a shortage of ATP so your body burns through more energy to try to create more ATP. That energy you are burning through is created when your body oxidizes carbs fat or protein. because your body oxidizes carbs much quicker, you get a big heat spike, where as fat and protein oxidize slowly so they will burn more slowly causing less body heat.
> 
> now if you want to eat carbs, by all means do. There is nothing really magical about low carb diets other then less water retention. Total calorie count matters more.


My knowledge on Dnp is very limited so in theory lets say im eating 1800 calories a day (which i have been 1300-1800 daily for 3 months now consistently.) But I take lets say 1400cals keto style and the other 400 cals Carbs. Would it mean that the extra body heat from that 400 cals is now causeing me to burn more weight than just doing 1800 cals keto only. 

I did a 2 week test where I ate non keto for 2 weeks but kept it at 1800 and I didn't lose any weight. but when i hopped back to Keto I was back to losing 1-2lbs a week again. (this test was done without any dnp of course)

A couple old timers on another forum are swearing to me that if I switch out those carbs DNP will be more effective. I'm going to continue these two weeks tracking my weight loss. Then switch out 400 cals to carbs and see what happens in the final 2 weeks. Curious to see if will be true.

Anecdotally is the key word. but I consider that legitimate research as well.


----------



## Steamboat (May 11, 2020)

Im following. I’m on my 8th day DNP, 250mg days1-6, 500mg days 7-8 so far. No keto for me, but I’m curious to see your results. Good luck bro


----------



## metsfan4life (May 11, 2020)

enjoy it man, love DNP. about to complete a run of close to 2mo on it during this pandemic stuff...bc...well why not.  but as far as the carbs, its a double edge sword people see it both ways and they both are correct, its just depending on you and how you adjust. the carbs are going to make you sweat, the more you eat the more you sweat. will DNP work without carbs...absolutely, just have less sweats and sides with it. just be careful but i like that you're  taking it at 200mg/day. but with it being your 1st, not sure 30 days is your best route... try a standard 10-14 day cycle so you have an idea on future. more than 200mg/day typically can make the sides unbearable for a lot of people so at least that way, you have a standard tolerance level idea along with how you react.


----------



## brock8282 (May 11, 2020)

If you went from keto to non keto, you likely wouldn’t lose weight in a 2 week period of time as you would likely put on on some water weight and add back some glycogen from the carbs but still be burning fat.  You would have needed to do the experiment for a longer period of time for any anecdotal evidence.

As far as dnp working better with carbs or not, I feel like I laid out in pretty easy to understand terms of how dnp works and why carbs are not necessarily better for dnp. If anything they just guarantee side effects... but many people are under a belief with all drugs we take, if they can’t feel anything, it must not be working. Like you said you can always do an expirement but 2 week expirementing don’t tell much because you can’t always go by the scale when it comes to fat loss, the mirror and taking pictures to track progress over longer periods of times tell a more complete picture of what’s going on.


----------



## barmitsfa (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Not sure if it's important to you or not, but the macros you laid out isn't a Keto diet. It's just low carb. Keto is low/no carbs, low protein, and high fat. 240+ grams of protein per day will more than likely knock you out of ketosis, as your body will convert some of that protein to carbohydrate through gluconeogenesis.
> 
> I only bring this up because I'm not sure if being in a Ketogenic state is important to your experiment or not.



Really wow, honestly I didnt know that. I was wondering why atkins diet and keto in my mind were soo similar I must have mixed it up. so my current diet is just very low carb. 



metsfan4life said:


> enjoy it man, love DNP. about to complete a run of close to 2mo on it during this pandemic stuff...bc...well why not.  but as far as the carbs, its a double edge sword people see it both ways and they both are correct, its just depending on you and how you adjust. the carbs are going to make you sweat, the more you eat the more you sweat. will DNP work without carbs...absolutely, just have less sweats and sides with it. just be careful but i like that you're  taking it at 200mg/day. but with it being your 1st, not sure 30 days is your best route... try a standard 10-14 day cycle so you have an idea on future. more than 200mg/day typically can make the sides unbearable for a lot of people so at least that way, you have a standard tolerance level idea along with how you react.



Sorry it actually isnt my first cycle I have done 2 other ones. Just never for 1 month long. I did a 1 week cycle 500mg per day then 700mg last two days. Lots of v8 and Gatoriad, 2 years ago. I kept it off for a while but lack of excercise and eating free resturant food didnt help. So I decided with my limited knowlege to bring it down to 200mg for a long burn. but all this carb stuff was new to me. If I can maximize the dnp with other peoples knowlege that would be amazing. but ill be honest with you, since I did do dnp those years ago, my body temperature seems to have permanently risen. do other people get that?



brock8282 said:


> If you went from keto to non keto, you likely wouldn’t lose weight in a 2 week period of time as you would likely put on on some water weight and add back some glycogen from the carbs but still be burning fat.  You would have needed to do the experiment for a longer period of time for any anecdotal evidence.
> 
> As far as dnp working better with carbs or not, I feel like I laid out in pretty easy to understand terms of how dnp works and why carbs are not necessarily better for dnp. If anything they just guarantee side effects... but many people are under a belief with all drugs we take, if they can’t feel anything, it must not be working. Like you said you can always do an expirement but 2 week expirementing don’t tell much because you can’t always go by the scale when it comes to fat loss, the mirror and taking pictures to track progress over longer periods of times tell a more complete picture of what’s going on.


Thats the worse thing for DNP I agree that when people start dropping for the feeling. Not experienced body builders who respect compound like everyone here except me lol. I'm talking about people who never did anything in their life. I can see how that works, 2 weeks inst enough too many outside factors. So ill just keep with my high protien low carb for the whole month. Belive it or not but I felt the stuff already. I weighed it on a scale and its 240ish mg. Do you guys take it all in one shot? I did that years ago and ended up with BLACK SHIT.(meaning blood in stool) 
so my protocol now. 
Is max 100mg at a time
dip he pill in olive oil. injest it, drink some hot water to help disolve.
wait 30 mins and take the next tab.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 20, 2020)

Welcome to the underground man.

If we don’t get a final update at the end of this, we’ll know why


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2020)

SoldierOFmetal said:


> Welcome to the underground man.
> 
> If we don’t get a final update at the end of this, we’ll know why



Why do you say that?


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 22, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why do you say that?


Cuz DNP man


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2020)

SoldierOFmetal said:


> Cuz DNP man



Do you know much about DNP or are you just repeating what you’ve heard about it?

the lowest LD50 estimates are 30mg/kg. Many are in the 50mg/kg range or higher. 

In other words, my 6 year old daughter would probably survive multiple days at 200mg daily. 

I doubt OP is in any danger


----------

